# Minnesota Boundary Waters Canoe Trip



## Mr. Fishunt (Feb 6, 2014)

Just a little reminiscing from July, 2012....
Minnesota Boundary Waters Canoe Area on the border of Minnesota and Ontario....
A great trip with my two sons and friend.
Seven days with no electronics...
Great toilets!
Walleyes, Northern Pike and Small Mouth bass in the frying pan every day...
Truly God's Country!

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 6, 2014)

I bet that was a great trip wonderful shots of a peaceful place nice fish great way to spend time with family and friends.


----------



## flyfisher1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Reminds me of my many trips to the boundary waters when I was in boy scouts.  Good memories indeed, 42"+ Northerns, the biggest small mouth bass you've ever seen and the best tasting walleye.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 7, 2014)

Ah man, that brings back memories man!  I've been there twice.  Once with my dad and a group of other dads and sons.  That was about 23 years ago.  Then again, my dad and brother went with me several years later.  

There is no place on earth like the boundry waters of Minnesota.  What an unbelievable experience.  

I cannot wait to take my son up there some day when he gets a little older.


Funny story....my dad had an 'experience' with a black bear one day while sitting on one of those nice toilets.

Let's just say he came flying down the hill with his pants still around his ankles and the toilet paper roll still in his hand!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 7, 2014)

How big were the skeeters?  Beautiful country.  Thanks for taking us along on the trip.

Hoss


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Feb 8, 2014)

*BWCA Trip*

Huntinfool,
I believe I would rather have a bear hanging around the privy, versus the mosquitoes that were hanging around my "nether regions"...  I had to spray Deet below the waist to maintain my dignity!  

Hoss, 
The mosquitoes were soooooooooo bad that you could hear them right before sunset in the trees descending.  We would have to get in our tent just before dark to avoid them.  They would literally land on the screen by the hundreds. 
The biting black flies were pretty bad, too.  I wore long pants and socks the entire time.  My son had over 50 bites on his legs and feet before he quit wearing shorts and started wearing pants and socks.
All this being said, I WOULD GO BACK TODAY!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks & sounds like a great trip!


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 12, 2014)

looks like you had a great time


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2014)

Good memories there!  Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 10, 2014)

Great memories for me as well. 

Went with the Boy Scouts probably 45 or so years ago (Charles L Sommers  Camp). 

Loved that Hudson Bay bread (and actually found a recipe and cooked some up - not quite as good at home as it was a week into the wilderness).

Dream of going back again some day (bucket list item). 

Thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like a fun scenic trip.  Thx for posting.


----------



## Alicyn (Mar 28, 2014)

Very pretty! It looks like y'all had fun.


----------

